# Lyft "Returning Driver" Bonus?



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi All, the answer is prolly no but I'll ask anyway, do you guys know if Lyft pays any bonuses to "returning drivers"? I haven't driven for Lyft since 2016 (been exclusively Uber since then) but figured I'd re-sign up for Lyft if they're paying bonuses to returning drivers. Anyone know if I'd be eligible for bonuses, Returning or even New driver?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Why do you need to re-sign up? Did you email them to deactivate your account? If not, you probably just need to update all your docs, etc and you will be good to go.


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

LEAFdriver said:


> Why do you need to re-sign up? Did you email them to deactivate your account? If not, you probably just need to update all your docs, etc and you will be good to go.


I haven't driven for them in 3 years, I assumed they would have closed my account. I did 100 trips with Lyft to get the $500 bonus then switched to Uber to get their bonus (at the time it was $1,000, man those were the days) and preferred Uber by such a wide margin I never drove for Lyft again.

I'm tempted to see if they've gotten any better but dont want to go through the hassle of signing back up if there's no bonus...


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Ubering4Beer said:


> I haven't driven for them in 3 years, I assumed they would have closed my account. I did 100 trips with Lyft to get the $500 bonus then switched to Uber to get their bonus (at the time it was $1,000, man those were the days) and preferred Uber by such a wide margin I never drove for Lyft again.
> 
> I'm tempted to see if they've gotten any better but dont want to go through the hassle of signing back up if there's no bonus...


Well, if you still have the app and remember your password....try signing on and see what messages pop up. :wink:


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

LEAFdriver said:


> Well, if you still have the app and remember your password....try signing on and see what messages pop up. :wink:


Haha, I actually dont remember the password


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

Re-upload your documents? 
Lyft going IPO this week so I might go back to lyft myself if they offer something better for drivers...


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Try signing up with the email or phone number you used before and see if it shows that you are already signed up.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber20/20 said:


> Lyft going IPO this week so I might go back to lyft myself if they offer something better for drivers...


Better? If you mean ****ing drivers hard then yeah.

In my market they're offering this:

They show you a map that looks like PT but is really just "High Demand Areas" in yellow/orange:

















The yellot/orange areas are base rates for drivers.

But in those same exact areas they're charging riders PT:










Lyft, Zimmer and Logan can all collectively kiss my ass


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

New2This said:


> Better? If you mean @@@@ing drivers hard then yeah.
> 
> In my market they're offering this:
> 
> ...


Just a wishful thinking...
Charlotte surge for Lyft? U know they do follow every move Uber make


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ubering4Beer said:


> Hi All, the answer is prolly no but I'll ask anyway, do you guys know if Lyft pays any bonuses to "returning drivers"?


The answer is defilly no.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber20/20 said:


> Just a wishful thinking...
> Charlotte surge for Lyft? U know they do follow every move Uber make


Lyft's version of Charlotte Surge *is* Personal Power Zones.

The map I showed you is it. Basically Lyft took Uber's idea and, in typical Lyft fashion, made it worse.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Ubering4Beer said:


> Hi All, the answer is prolly no but I'll ask anyway, do you guys know if Lyft pays any bonuses to "returning drivers"? I haven't driven for Lyft since 2016 (been exclusively Uber since then) but figured I'd re-sign up for Lyft if they're paying bonuses to returning drivers. Anyone know if I'd be eligible for bonuses, Returning or even New driver?


did you ask Lyft?


----------

